

Firebase Real Time Transit Data Sets - templaedhel
https://www.firebase.com/docs/data/real-time-transit-data.html

======
andreyf
The world is so full of data which updates in real-time. I hope Firebase
focuses on publishing more data representing things in the real world that
people can build on (using their API's, of course).

------
scottrblock
This is absolutely incredible! If I were going to an open hackathon this
weekend, this on top of Firebase seems like such a great place to start.

One small typo, if the Firebase team is reading, "College Park, MA" should be
"College Park, MD" (Maryland, not Massachusetts)

~~~
jamest
Whoops, thanks. Will push out a change soon!

------
asenna
This is really cool. With companies like Firebase, Layer, Parse (and many more
that I can't remember right now), it is becoming incredibly easy to build
awesome (complex) services in a matter of hours. Now imagine all this as the
base and it will be really interesting to see what people are going to come up
with.

Great job!

------
mrcactu5
For Bronx, NY what's the difference between using MTA's Bustime and Firebase's
API? [http://bustime.mta.info/](http://bustime.mta.info/)

It would be nice to have a JSON dump of all the Bronx bus data for the past
week or even longer. Right now MTA shares historical data for one bus route
over the course of 1 month in 2011.
[http://bustime.mta.info/wiki/Developers/ArchiveData](http://bustime.mta.info/wiki/Developers/ArchiveData)

------
chourobin
This is amazing! Props to the team at Firebase for putting this out there!

------
asmithmd1
The transit data listed for Cambridge, MA also includes data for another city
a little south of Cambridge. It has a funny name - spelled Boston but I think
it is pronounced like Bahstin.

------
ludicast
Really cool. Would be nice to see firebase include way more of these types of
sets (stocks, sports scores, trending news etc.).

I need hipaa compliance so firebase doesn't work for my use cases, but have
enjoyed the times I've played with it.

